# Poulin verses Blue Seal



## Tapsmom (Apr 27, 2012)

I have been feeding my ND doe Blue Seal Caprine Challenger.  At Goat Day last weekend we got some samples of Poulin goat feed.  I have been mixing them together and she seems to prefer the Poulin.  Has anyone used it or had a preference?  I have always used and been happy with Blue Seal products, but this doe is a bit on the picky side


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 28, 2012)

We feed Poulin and have been very happy with them.

We had a really bad experience with Blue Seal a number of years ago. We got rabbit feed with some sort of fungus/toxin (I can't remember what it was right now) and it killed many of my sister's angora rabbits that she had spent close to 10 years developing. This happened not once, but twice (a year or 2 apart). My sister was positive that is was a problem with the feed, but the company denied it until she had the feed analyzed and a necropsy done on one of the rabbits.

I am sure that many other people use Blue Seal and have never had an issue with it, but personally, I avoid Blue Seal as much as I can.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2012)

Tapsmom said:
			
		

> I have been feeding my ND doe Blue Seal Caprine Challenger.  At Goat Day last weekend we got some samples of Poulin goat feed.  I have been mixing them together and she seems to prefer the Poulin.  Has anyone used it or had a preference?  I have always used and been happy with Blue Seal products, but this doe is a bit on the picky side


Can you post a list of ingredients for Poulin's goat feed. 


Chris


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 28, 2012)

Poulin Sweet Goat 18%

*Guaranteed Analysis*
Crude Protein (Min) 	18 %
Crude Fat (Min) 	3 %
Crude Fiber (Max) 	9 %
Calcium (Min) 	0.9 %
Calcium (Max) 	1.25 %
Phosphorus (Min) 	0.55 %
Salt (Min) 	0.8 %
Salt (Max) 	0.9 %
Selenium (Min) 	0.5 PPM
Copper (Min) 	15 PPM
Vitamin A (Min) 	5250 IU/LB
Copper (Max) 	25 PPM


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2012)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Poulin Sweet Goat 18%
> 
> *Guaranteed Analysis*
> Crude Protein (Min) 	18 %
> ...


I saw the analysis on there site, I'm talking Ingredients as in,

INGREDIENTS: 
Steam Crimped Corn, Oats, Cracked Corn, Soybean Meal, Wheat Middlings, 
Heat Processed Soybeans, Maize Distillers Dried Grains, Soybean Hulls, Cane Molasses, 
Soybean Oil, Calcium Carbonate, Calcium Phosphate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Potassium 
Sulfate, Magnesium Oxide, Magnesium Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, 
Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium 
Selenite, Vegetable Fat Product (Feed Grade), Lecithin, Glycerin, Phosphoric Acid, Propionic 
Acid, Sodium Benzoate, Sulfuric Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, 
Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin, Vitamin B12 
Supplement, Natural and Artificial Flavor. 

Chris


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 28, 2012)

Chris said:
			
		

> purplequeenvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops! That's what I get for reading things too quickly!


----------



## Tapsmom (Apr 28, 2012)

I was wondering about ingredients as well.  All I could find was the % as well  I had tried Poulin for my horse years ago and wasn't impressed..but that was a LONG time ago so I was looking for some feedback before I go get more grain tomorrow lol.  I have enough left to trabsition if I decide to.  She is a ND so she only geta a cup of grain am and pm.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know about the horse and goat feed as we've had only sheep, chickens/ducks, and rabbits. I now have a couple goats that I plan on milking when they are old enough, but right now they are eating the Poulin stock feed.

Here are the ingredients of the Sheep Complete (16% pellet) and no copper added stock feed  (16% sweet feed) to give you an idea.

Sheep Complete....
wheat middlings, alfalfa meal, corn meal, distillers grains, soy hulls, soybean meal, molasses products, canola meal, calcium carbonate, ammonium chloride, salt, soybean oil, saccharomyces cerevisiae, yeast culture, magnesium potassium sulfate, magnesium oxide, choline chloride, vit. E supplement, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganous oxide, sulfer, sodium selenite, niacin, calcium d-pantothenate, vit. D3 supplement, riboflavin, biotin, pyridoxine HCL, cobalt caronate, calcium iodate, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, vit. B-12 supplement, vit. A acetate, pellet binder, mineral oil.

NCA Sweet 16% stock feed - items in bold are different than above.
wheat middlings, *oats, ultra steam flaked and ground corn*, distillers grains, soy hulls,  molasses products, soybean meal, canola meal, calcium carbonate, salt, soybean oil, ammonium chloride, magnesium potassium sulfate, magnesium oxide, choline chloride, vit. E supplement, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganous oxide, sulfur, sodium selenite, niacin, calcium d-pantothenate, vit. D3 supplement, riboflavin, biotin, pyridoxine HCL, cobalt caronate, calcium iodate, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, vit. B-12 supplement, vit. A acetate, mineral oil, *propionic acid*


----------

